# nfs server setup freebsd9



## Ofloo (Aug 24, 2012)

My former configuration doesn't work probaly due to the fact that it is now nfs4 instead, .. I get this error when trying to mount the file system under linux.

```
RPC: server x.x.x.x requires stronger authentication
```

/usr/local/nfs -mapall=username -network x.x.x.x -mask 255.255.255.255
/usr/local/nfs -mapall=username -network xxxx:xxxx:xxxx::/48


I could however probably fix this instantly by changing oldnfs_server_enable="NO" to YES in rc.conf(5), .. but then why have this new server and make use of it's functions or at least configure it properly, or at least try. Can anyone enlighten me on how to do this, .. cause google hasn't been much help.

Strange thing is that yesterday this new server worked just fine with this configuration, .. I'm wondering what has changed, ..


----------

